# Show me your Christmas Trees



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It's proved almost impossible to put up Christmas decorations with Phoebe and Edward both insisting on "helping" but at last, it's Christmas at the Nettles house! I put up two trees (coz I'm greedy ) one in the living room and one in the conservatory.

Show me your Christmas tree(s) and decorations.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, that's nice.

When you've finished showing off you can help me dress some of mine.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice they are too. Can't show a pic of mine however as there is no light in the loft.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks very nice, where did you get your light up garland for the fire place? Been looking for one for a couple of years but all the ones I've seen have looked cheap and tacky, yours looks lovely


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow I love Picture 2.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful, you are very artistic, mine always looks a bit of a mess :Shy not that we put much up and we usually leave it until the last minute. I do love the one with Phoebe in it looking very proud.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

They look gorgeous!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Well, that's nice.
> 
> When you've finished showing off you can help me dress some of mine.


Please sir, may I come live with you's? I'm so jealous it hurts lol.
Do you's decorate outdoors for Christmas? I'm not sure my wee step stool would be up to the job for those trees!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

chissy 15 said:


> Looks very nice, where did you get your light up garland for the fire place? Been looking for one for a couple of years but all the ones I've seen have looked cheap and tacky, yours looks lovely


Its not actually a light up one, it's just a normal garland that I've added a string of lights too as I couldn't find a pre lit one I liked either. I got it out of Argos about 6 years ago. I think it came with decorations glued on but I didn't like them so pulled them all off and just added my own


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Beautiful, you are very artistic, mine always looks a bit of a mess :Shy not that we put much up and we usually leave it until the last minute. I do love the one with Phoebe in it looking very proud.


If I took a pic of mine now in daylight you'd laugh your leg off  It's a mess! Christmas lights can make anything look pretty 
I thought Phoebe looked very proud too. And very grown up! Although it took about a hundred photos and half a packet of treats to get her sitting in front of the tree to get one nice picture


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nettles said:


> *Please sir, may I come live with you's*? I'm so jealous it hurts lol.
> Do you's decorate outdoors for Christmas? I'm not sure my wee step stool would be up to the job for those trees!


Naturally, I'd have to consult our guardians first. Oscar is a push over but the 'Zaz'? Well, she's much more difficult to convince that we won't come to any harm with a stranger in our midst. 

We only ever decorate the one tree that has the best all round form.
Usually it's the one that's closest to the front of the house, but not too close because when the snow slips from the roof it would get buried. This year it seems to have fallen from favour so we've had to buy an extra extension lead to power the lights for the one we've decided to dress instead.

But I can't find me camera.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lovely trees. I'm gutted we were going to put ours up today, finally dug it out to discover it's covered in mould so had to throw it out and i really cant afford a new tree so just ordered a cheap one for this year. Had to reassure my LO we are getting another one as she's really poorly with chicken pox and I've been promising her for days that we would put it up today. so she was gutted she couldn't do the tree today . But new tree is arriving tommorow thankfully


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Naturally, I'd have to consult our guardians first. Oscar is a push over but the 'Zaz'? Well, she's much more difficult to convince that we won't come to any harm with a stranger in our midst.
> 
> We only ever decorate the one tree that has the best all round form.
> Usually it's the one that's closest to the front of the house, but not too close because when the snow slips from the roof it would get buried. This year it seems to have fallen from favour so we've had to buy an extra extension lead to power the lights for the one we've decided to dress instead.
> ...


Oh no, I'd love to see photos if/when you find the camera.
Real Christmas trees and snow so deep that it actually slips from the roof *sigh* It must be amazing. I'm so flippin' jealous right now


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Lovely trees. I'm gutted we were going to put ours up today, finally dug it out to discover it's covered in mould so had to throw it out and i really cant afford a new tree so just ordered a cheap one for this year. Had to reassure my LO we are getting another one as she's really poorly with chicken pox and I've been promising her for days that we would put it up today. so she was gutted she couldn't do the tree today . But new tree is arriving tommorow thankfully


Awk the poor wee bunny  I'm one of those rare freaks that doesn't build an immune system to chicken pox so have had them twice in recent years. They're nasty and you feel so miserable with them too 
Hopefully the new tree will help cheer her up and she's feeling better soon.
Christmas trees can be so expensive  There's no way I'd spend big money on something you only see for a few weeks of the year.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Awk the poor wee bunny  I'm one of those rare freaks that doesn't build an immune system to chicken pox so have had them twice in recent years. They're nasty and you feel so miserable with them too
> Hopefully the new tree will help cheer her up and she's feeling better soon.
> Christmas trees can be so expensive  There's no way I'd spend big money on something you only see for a few weeks of the year.


Yes hopefully the tree will cheer her up I can't imagine having to deal with chicken pox over and over.

I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for especially with Christmas trees my mum has an amazing tree that she paid quite a bit for and I would love one like hers so will save up for a more expensive one next year. Plus the cat likes to try live in my Christmas tree while it's up so it has to be relatively good quality to deal with her weight my last one had quite a few permanently bent branches in just 2 years thanks to nyx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mine is a box in the loft presently. Debating whether to bother as we're away over Christmas and these are all so pretty I'm thinking I should now!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I still do not have a Christmas tree. It's not even December yet.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

This is our tree from a couple of years ago ( it looks the same every year )... I have a hard time explaining the train


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Yes hopefully the tree will cheer her up I can't imagine having to deal with chicken pox over and over.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for especially with Christmas trees my mum has an amazing tree that she paid quite a bit for and I would love one like hers so will save up for a more expensive one next year. Plus the cat likes to try live in my Christmas tree while it's up so it has to be relatively good quality to deal with her weight my last one had quite a few permanently bent branches in just 2 years thanks to nyx


I got both of my trees when they were reduced. The bigger one was half price in homebase and this is its 7th year I think. The smaller one was from Tescos that I got a week before Christmas reduced to £20. It's about 4 years old now and both still going strong. I don't have kids to bump into them or, until this year, no cat or dog to chew them or sleep in them so they'll probably end up bent and battered after this year. Edward has already been chewing on the branches and Phoebe has bumped into it and whipped it a few times with her tail


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Mine is a box in the loft presently. Debating whether to bother as we're away over Christmas and these are all so pretty I'm thinking I should now!


Oh you should put it up. Sure you'll at least have a few weeks to enjoy it before you go away over Christmas. Go on  and then post some lovely pics too.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> I still do not have a Christmas tree. It's not even December yet.


It's only a few hours until December lol. I'm one of the last ones in my street to put mine up 
Do you get a real tree?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> This is our tree from a couple of years ago ( it looks the same every year )... I have a hard time explaining the train


OH WOW I LOVE IT!! My mum used to have a train round the bottom of her tree with fake snow, dolls house people and wee miniature street lamps and benches all around it. Bet she still has them all stuffed away in the attic somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Mum surprised us earlier she was talking about putting the tree up next week.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

it needs some more bubbles, but it's up


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Apologises its sideways on!


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

wanna see my baubles?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

tinaK said:


> it needs some more bubbles, but it's up
> 
> View attachment 253122


Beautiful  Silver baubles and white lights are my favourite!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 253124
> 
> 
> Apologises its sideways on!


Beautiful  Are those white berry lights you have?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> wanna see my baubles?


Are they on a tree?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe, at Christmas!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I got both of my trees when they were reduced. The bigger one was half price in homebase and this is its 7th year I think. The smaller one was from Tescos that I got a week before Christmas reduced to £20. It's about 4 years old now and both still going strong. I don't have kids to bump into them or, until this year, no cat or dog to chew them or sleep in them so they'll probably end up bent and battered after this year. Edward has already been chewing on the branches and Phoebe has bumped into it and whipped it a few times with her tail


ah the joys of children and animals there's always small children around here and Nyx just obsesses over the tree and all the shiny things on it, she kept trying to run away with the tinsel last year and half the ornaments were taken off every day and used as toys as well as her using it as her personal hiding place  about the only one that doesn't bother with the tree is Apollo


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tinaK said:


> it needs some more bubbles, but it's up
> 
> View attachment 253122


I was looking forward to seeing yours Tina as I can have a sneak preview of what mine will look like...just mine is much bigger!

Lovely!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> ah the joys of children and animals there's always small children around here and Nyx just obsesses over the tree and all the shiny things on it, she kept trying to run away with the tinsel last year and half the ornaments were taken off every day and used as toys as well as her using it as her personal hiding place  about the only one that doesn't bother with the tree is Apollo


I'm really surprised Phoebe hasn't bothered with it more. Any time she's touched it has been an accident. I was fully expecting her to try and climb the tree like Nyx and I don't think any tree will hold a 15kg springer


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Will get the tree down from the attic this week. It's older than my kids (over 20 yo), had it in our first house so we could put it in the big bay window we had so the cat couldn't get to it. Wasn't cheap at the time but its lasted well, lost a branch but I turn that side away ftom us lol. 

Outside lights will be put up next weekend when hubby home, they are SO tacky I love them (purple icicles lol), although hubby thinks we should replace them as a few failed last year :Shifty


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

westie~ma said:


> Will get the tree down from the attic this week. It's older than my kids (over 20 yo), had it in our first house so we could put it in the big bay window we had so the cat couldn't get to it. Wasn't cheap at the time but its lasted well, lost a branch but I turn that side away ftom us lol.
> 
> Outside lights will be put up next weekend when hubby home, they are SO tacky I love them (purple icicles lol), although hubby thinks we should replace them as a few failed last year :Shifty


We just have plain boring white lights for on the tree in the front garden. They'll probably go up next weekend.
I would really LOVE icicle lights but our ladders aren't long enough to reach the roof to hang them from. I've never seen purple ones but they sound fab. You'll have to show us pics


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Beautiful  Are those white berry lights you have?


My light are copper led. After having white lights for nearly 20 years, which in a way I still miss I went for copper because blue purple are popular round here.
Copper or orange really give a nice cosy fireside glow, well that's what I think. Here is a better picture.

Tree decorated, for the first time ever by my husband, son and his girlfriend. It was lovely to watch them do it, and lots of laughter, so to some it may not be perfect but to me it is!










Additional picture...first thing Cleo does when let loose in Christmas decorated house is drop a hint!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I love seeing all the trees!!!

Here's mine


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Oh no, I'd love to see photos if/when you find the camera.
> Real Christmas trees and snow so deep that it actually slips from the roof *sigh* It must be amazing. I'm so flippin' jealous right now


 Me too. Just a Xmas dream isn't it!

Your tree looks lovely! Very nice pic of Pheobe 
We found a good trick last year at making the tree looking tidy. No tinsel on the tree!!! Looks like all you lot knew that already lol 

Ours will be going up this weekend (I have a thing about the decs not going up until it's officially December) :Shy


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> My light are copper led. After having white lights for nearly 20 years, which in a way I still miss I went for copper because blue purple are popular round here.
> Copper or orange really give a nice cosy fireside glow, well that's what I think. Here is a better picture.
> 
> Tree decorated, for the first time ever by my husband, son and his girlfriend. It was lovely to watch them do it, and lots of laughter, so to some it may not be perfect but to me it is!
> ...


Oh I can see the copper colour now, they're beautiful. I'd love them for my hallway, very warm and cosy.
I'm very impressed with how your family have decorated the tree. They've down a great job!
Haha Cleo is one very clever girl  She knows how this whole Santa thing works!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Its not going up till Friday.......... 
but it will look like it always does.... silver tree, white lights, clear, turquoise and purple baubles, no tinsel......


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> I love seeing all the trees!!!
> 
> Here's mine


Oh it just beautiful!
I love seeing all the trees too. Makes me want to steal all the ideas and put up more trees myself :Smuggrin


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Me too. Just a Xmas dream isn't it!
> 
> Your tree looks lovely! Very nice pic of Pheobe
> We found a good trick last year at making the tree looking tidy. No tinsel on the tree!!! Looks like all you lot knew that already lol
> ...


Can you imagine how beautiful Christmas would be if you could look out your window to lots of lovely fresh snow everywhere... ah we can dream :Happy

I've never used tinsel, I don't like the feeling of it and it makes my teeth go all funny :Wtf I tried beads one year but I couldn't get them to hang in perfect loops and lost my patience and binned them in bad temper 
I'm such a hypocrite, I always moaned about people putting decorations up before December. I don't know what's happened to me lol.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Its not going up till Friday..........
> but it will look like it always does.... silver tree, white lights, clear, turquoise and purple baubles, no tinsel......


It's beautiful! Love the colours too. Beginning to think this thread was a bad idea, I want to re-decorate my tree every time I see a new picture


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

We will be putting our tree (a real one for the first time in about 20+ years) up this weekend. I went out yesterday and bought new decorations. I have gone with a gold, bronze/copper and black theme with white lights. Our house has high ceilings (built in the 30s) and we have a black metal chandelier and black metal curtain tie backs in our sitting room, so I'm hoping the tree will look stylish as well as festive and fit in with the decor too


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CKins said:


> We will be putting our tree (a real one for the first time in about 20+ years) up this weekend. I went out yesterday and bought new decorations. I have gone with a gold, bronze/copper and black theme with white lights. Our house has high ceilings (built in the 30s) and we have a black metal chandelier and black metal curtain tie backs in our sitting room, so I'm hoping the tree will look stylish as well as festive and fit in with the decor too


Sounds beautiful, you'll have to share some pics when it's all finished


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I LOVE Christmas lights !!!

Since OH's giant fish tanks have taken over the house, we no longer have room for a real big tree so we have 2 pencil slim trees and pretty lights everywhere.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I LOVE Christmas lights !!!
> 
> Since OH's giant fish tanks have taken over the house, we no longer have room for a real big tree so we have 2 pencil slim trees and pretty lights everywhere.
> 
> ...


Oh wow!! I love the pics. Those slim trees are fab. Do you mind me asking where you got them? I could have a tree in my hall if I could get a narrow one like that


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Oh wow!! I love the pics. Those slim trees are fab. Do you mind me asking where you got them? I could have a tree in my hall if I could get a narrow one like that


The one in the lounge is a 'pop up tree' was from Argos a few years ago, about £40 - the ones they do now are a bit cheaper I think but no where near as good quality.

The plum & silver slim tree in my dining room was from Next, including 2 sets of lights and all the decs was not too far off £200  but we had just spent 4 grand on oak furniture so £200 seemed cheap at the time lol


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> The one in the lounge is a 'pop up tree' was from Argos a few years ago, about £40 - the ones they do now are a bit cheaper I think but no where near as good quality.
> 
> The plum & silver slim tree in my dining room was from Next, including 2 sets of lights and all the decs was not too far off £200  but we had just spent 4 grand on oak furniture so £200 seemed cheap at the time lol


Holy moley :Jawdrop So Next is definitely out of my price range then  It does look beautiful though so worth the money IMO.
I worked in Argos for almost 10 years and decorated loads of their trees for the shop floor and window displays and never seen any with that lovely shape. It's really beautiful. I'm gutted they don't sell it anymore


----------



## Mr N (Nov 22, 2015)

Nettles said:


> I could have a tree in my hall if I could get a narrow one like that


No you couldn't! 2 trees is enough!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Holy moley :Jawdrop So Next is definitely out of my price range then  It does look beautiful though so worth the money IMO.
> I worked in Argos for almost 10 years and decorated loads of their trees for the shop floor and window displays and never seen any with that lovely shape. It's really beautiful. I'm gutted they don't sell it anymore


This is similar to my lounge one but like I said, they aren't as good now as I've seen them in store and could see through it, very sparse! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4044543.htm

Don't know what the quality of this would be like ? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3824331.htm

This one looks decent http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2589763.htm

My theory is that I was spending £50 a year on a real tree so paying for a good tree was still a saving  and we live in an old house, high ceilings so minimum of 7 ft as anything else looks too small so again, pushes the price up.



Mr N said:


> No you couldn't! 2 trees is enough!


LOL ..... This reminds me of my son shouting from the loft "mum which tree do you want, there's like a dozen up here" while me trying to gag him so OH didn't hear 

(He knows, he just doesn't need reminding lol)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> This is similar to my lounge one but like I said, they aren't as good now as I've seen them in store and could see through it, very sparse! http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4044543.htm
> 
> Don't know what the quality of this would be like ? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3824331.htm
> 
> ...


The last one is beautiful but wayyyy to expensive for a 3rd tree 
The second one is actually a nice shape but at that price, I'm guessing it probably looks nothing like the picture in real life lol. Would be worth a look though!
We only have two other trees in the loft, a fibre optic one that I don't like very much and a beautiful pre lit one that I love, but barely has any working lights left and a few broken branches  I keep them for emergencies lol.
My mum on the other hand has about 10 trees in her attic lol. Like you, she has really high ceilings and has a huge 9ft one that is just too big for her to manage now. It wouldn't fit in my house or I'd use it.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr N said:


> No you couldn't! 2 trees is enough!


Calm down Scrooge, I'm just LOOKING!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

New tree arrived today, so LO got to put all the baubles on her herself. it normally has more tinsel on but unfortunately most of it was in the box with old tree so have to buy some more any here's our tree being decorated. Im quite chuffed with it considering it was only £17 plus delivery










and here's Nyx 5 minutes later, I tried to catch a picture of her in the tree but she would jump out again before i could get it, every time she jumped out she got tangled in the lights and i had to rescue her after the 6th time getting stuck she decided to just try chew the branches from below . see the big eyes cause she's eyeing up all the sparkly decorations :Cat


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Nettles . Lovely tree 
I won't be putting a tree up or any decorations this year lol


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Apollo2012 . Love your cats massive eyes


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @Apollo2012 . Love your cats massive eyes


It's the decorations they make her crazy :Wideyed


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> New tree arrived today, so LO got to put all the baubles on her herself. it normally has more tinsel on but unfortunately most of it was in the box with old tree so have to buy some more any here's our tree being decorated. Im quite chuffed with it considering it was only £17 plus delivery
> 
> View attachment 253236
> 
> ...


That looks really fab for £17! Hope it's cheered your LO up. She looks like she's enjoying herself anyway. 
Lol Nyx looks like a mischievous lil kitty. She's beautiful and oh those eyes! She reminds me of a Manx cat that used to play with Edward in our old house. He had beautiful huge big eyes like that too.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @Nettles . Lovely tree
> I won't be putting a tree up or any decorations this year lol


Thank you 
Aww how come you're not putting up a tree or decorations if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Nettles . My ex girlfriend moved out and took all our decorations etc . I live on my own and will spend most of xmas at family members houses .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's my tree and that is where it will stay if it's left up to me, but no doubt my granddaughter and daughter will put it up sometime soon, beautiful tree's every one


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ooohps forgot the picture


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @Nettles . My ex girlfriend moved out and took all our decorations etc . I live on my own and will spend most of xmas at family members houses .


Sorry to hear that. Glad you're spending it with family and not by yourself. It's a new beginning for you  and she's stuck with all the old decorations


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Here's my tree and that is where it will stay if it's left up to me, but no doubt my granddaughter and daughter will put it up sometime soon, beautiful tree's every one


You have your snazzy new camera now to take pics of it when your daughter and granddaughter put it up, so we'll expect to see pics.. especially ones with the lovely Chip in them


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nettles said:


> You have your snazzy new camera now to take pics of it when your daughter and granddaughter put it up, so we'll expect to see pics.. especially ones with the lovely Chip in them


Lol that won't be just yet it is too soon for me but you will probably see a few of him opening his SS parcel


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Thank you
> Aww how come you're not putting up a tree or decorations if you don't mind me asking?


I actually think this new tree is better than my old one, I think because it has individual slot in branches it's stronger so none of the branches have been bent by Nyx climbing in it. My old one cost me more than double this one so I think I might not bother buying a different one next year.

I love Nyx's eyes they're really unusual because they're green and yellow but I love the big wide eyes she gets over some things. I've got a picture somewhere as a kitten where she looks like a beanie boo because her eyes look so big.

I'll get a picture of my mums tree to share next weekend if it's up, it's amazing


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @Nettles . My ex girlfriend moved out and took all our decorations etc . I live on my own and will spend most of xmas at family members houses .


Nonsense. Make the effort or you'll feel really down on the days you're not at someone else's house. You don't have to spend a fortune, I saw loads of bits and bobs in Poundland the other day when I went in for cheap de-icer and firelighters. If you got 5 strips of tinsel, 2 sets of lights, 3 sets of baubles and 2 strands of beads that would set you back £12. They even do "Ba Humbug" hats, again for £1!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> I actually think this new tree is better than my old one, I think because it has individual slot in branches it's stronger so none of the branches have been bent by Nyx climbing in it. My old one cost me more than double this one so I think I might not bother buying a different one next year.
> 
> I love Nyx's eyes they're really unusual because they're green and yellow but I love the big wide eyes she gets over some things. I've got a picture somewhere as a kitten where she looks like a beanie boo because her eyes look so big.
> 
> I'll get a picture of my mums tree to share next weekend if it's up, it's amazing


I really wouldn't bother with a new one next year either. The one you have now is beautiful, and if it's Nyx proof, that's even better 
Both my trees have individual slot in branches and I find them much easier to put up. They're easier to put back in the box and store away afterwards too!
My Edward has lovely bright green eyes but they always look more yellowy in photographs. He doesn't get wide eyed at anything though, more often than not he squints them to glare at you instead lol.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Nonsense. Make the effort or you'll feel really down on the days you're not at someone else's house. You don't have to spend a fortune, I saw loads of bits and bobs in Poundland the other day when I went in for cheap de-icer and firelighters. If you got 5 strips of tinsel, 2 sets of lights, 3 sets of baubles and 2 strands of beads that would set you back £12. They even do "Ba Humbug" hats, again for £1!


I know not everyone feels things the same way, but I'd tend to agree with you here. 
Having no decorations up would make me feel really down. Especially if I'd been to a family members house and had a lovely time and then be going home to somewhere with no Christmas spirit whatsoever. I know I'd find that really hard.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> ooohps forgot the picture
> View attachment 253252


I am sure my husband would have preferred our tree to stay in the box, but he secretly enjoyed putting it up!


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Nettles. Very true 
I won't be replacing the decorations seems pointless if I live on my own lol. I certainly wouldn't put them up for me. I don't have kids either so that's sorts that out 
It's my 36th birthday on Boxing Day so might have a house party if my cats don't freek out...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful trees, but I only put mine up about a week before Christmas.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Thor (NFC) said:


> @Nettles. Very true
> I won't be replacing the decorations seems pointless if I live on my own lol. I certainly wouldn't put them up for me. I don't have kids either so that's sorts that out
> It's my 36th birthday on Boxing Day so might have a house party if my cats don't freek out...


Now how will Santa know where to come with pressies for your cats if you have no decorations up and no Christmas spirit


----------



## Thor (NFC) (Aug 19, 2015)

@Nettles . I don't have any Christmas spirit your right lol.
Santa will stop by I'm sure.. My cats won't go without this Christmas


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Plenty of Christmas spirit for me please. I'll take Sloe gin, Blackberry whiskey, Lagavulin,....


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Woke up this morning feeling like death warmed up and needed cheering up so bullied OH to get the trees from the loft. Got two this year, loathe to dump the old, balding one for sentimental reasons.
I don't usually put them up this early so the old one in the dining room and the new one in the lounge.
Was "helped" by a very nosey dog but managed in the end.
So, my attempt to put some Christmas spirit in me


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> Woke up this morning feeling like death warmed up and needed cheering up so bullied OH to get the trees from the loft. Got two this year, loathe to dump the old, balding one for sentimental reasons.
> I don't usually put them up this early so the old one in the dining room and the new one in the lounge.
> Was "helped" by a very nosey dog but managed in the end.
> So, my attempt to put some Christmas spirit in me


Beautiful!! Hope it's cheering you up and making you feel better 
I have a nosey dog that likes to "help" too


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

@Bisbow - I love your parquet flooring!

Lovely tree and pooch too


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Ohhh, this is making me want to put my tree up! When I lived at home it was never allowed up until at least the 15th. Now I live on my own obviously I *could* put it up whenever I wanted but I have a nagging little Mother voice in my head going "oh it's far, far too soon, absolutely not, no no". Guess I could just say Heidi MADE me do it... :Hungry


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry can I show mine again? Been out today and bought a tree topper, some more baubles and lametta ( very fine strands of tinsel) and it's finally finished


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

tinaK said:


> Sorry can I show mine again? Been out today and bought a tree topper, some more baubles and lametta ( very fine strands of tinsel) and it's finally finished
> 
> View attachment 253529


It looks even more beautiful than before  The star is lovely!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Nettles said:


> It looks even more beautiful than before  The star is lovely!


Thank you  I'm finally happy with it, wasn't before


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

tinaK said:


> Thank you  I'm finally happy with it, wasn't before


It was still lovely before, but I know what you mean. I'm never normally happy with mine until I'm ready to take it down again


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super tree photo's people.
*We don't have one at home, but this morning Daughter & I decorated her Bosses charity tree in aid of the NSPCC for their annual Festival of Trees in the Theatre Royal Plymouth.
Do please go & look at them all if you live in the area.*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, mine is up but I can't get a decent shot of it as during the day as the light from the window effects the image I get on my camera screen, and at night the lighting is to dull  It's not finished yet either...needs a star.

So this is the best I've got so far, however it looks so much nicer in real life!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to see and like people's tree pics, but my phone is taking forever to show the pics, so I'll have to like/comment on everyone else's when I get internet back on (next week), or if my phone decides to behave - whichever I sooner. Just please understand it's not that I'm being ignorant.

In the meantime, I've treated myself to new decorations for my tree so to me, it looks refreshing.  Here's the pics.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh, God!

You home is so tidy . . .

(_*begins to sob*_)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Oh, God!
> 
> You home is so tidy . . .
> 
> (_*begins to sob*_)


Can't speak for others, but you should have seen the mess behind me when I took my pics


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Can't speak for others, but you should have seen the mess behind me when I took my pics


You are fibbing to comfort me. rowning


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> You are fibbing to comfort me. rowning


I'd never tell you fibs LB 










If you also look close enough at the floor in the dining room you'll see a lovely scattering of degu poop and budgie feathers below the cages which is now joining the rest of the mess


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That is tidy to me.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Valanita said:


> That is tidy to me.


Now you're just fibbing to comfort me :Hilarious


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I'd never tell you fibs LB
> 
> View attachment 253715
> 
> ...


(_*sniff*_) Thank you - you are very kind . . .

. . . as it happens I have budgie feathers turning up every now and then, too - and it has been nearly thirty years since there was a budgie in this house.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> (_*sniff*_) Thank you - you are very kind . . .
> 
> . . . as it happens I have budgie feathers turning up every now and then, too - and it has been nearly thirty years since there was a budgie in this house.


Don't tell me that :Arghh I love them but jeez they're messy wee buggars!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Nettles said:


> Now you're just fibbing to comfort me :Hilarious


No I'm not, my livingroom is a tip.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My living room is a tip too. How can decorating a tree create such a mess.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nthis years tree not up yet buthere's last yrs ...... sideways apparently ..... sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

Mum is planning on bringing our tree downstairs tomorrow. That means we will be putting it up soon.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally got a picture of my mums tree it's huge (over 7ft) and i love it though i feel she went slightly overboard with the tinsel this year, it's covered in Disney grolier ornaments which she is obsessed with and I'm constantly searching for ones she doesn't have. I love it even more at night but we're never there when it's dark apart from Christmas day so had to settle for a daytime picture


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ours went up today  iPad is crap pic quality though


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Finally got a picture of my mums tree it's huge (over 7ft) and i love it tough i feel she went slightly overboard with the tinsel this year, it's covered in Disney grolier ornaments which she is obsessed with and I'm constantly searching for ones she doesn't have. I love it even more at night but were never their when it's dark apart from Christmas day so had to settle for a daytime picture
> View attachment 253890


Wow :Wideyed It's beautiful!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ours went up today  iPad is crap pic quality though
> 
> View attachment 253895


Beautiful! Love the 3 posers too


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

Ours is up so will try and get a pic of it hopefully tomorrow. Buddy thought the tinsel was great fun but we put the board accross so he wouldn't destroy it, he isn't allowed where the carpet which is where the tree is and we can't trust him with the tree anyway.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Mine isn't glamorous, it is tiny and cat proof (nothing can be broken nor swallowed) .....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

diefenbaker said:


> This is our tree from a couple of years ago ( it looks the same every year )... I have a hard time explaining the train


I love the train


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyones trees are lovely, I love seeing the different ways they're decorated!










I tried to get one with Poppy in too


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Nettles said:


> If you also look close enough at the floor in the dining room you'll see a lovely scattering of degu poop and budgie feathers below the cages which is now joining the rest of the mess


I have degus too!

Bought our tree on Saturday and decorated it. I blimmin' LOVE IT! I'm rather pleased with my new decorations.

This was with the old lights from our very much smaller, slim tree. They didn't quite cut the mustard...










This is after we bought new lights with a LOT more on them and in warm white instead of bright white.










I've got a different star coming and some more string beads. Yay!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CKins said:


> I have degus too!
> 
> Bought our tree on Saturday and decorated it. I blimmin' LOVE IT! I'm rather pleased with my new decorations.
> 
> ...


I love warm white lights. They're nice and cosy.

How many degus do you have? Our two girls are almost 6yrs old now and still as crazy and hyper as they were as babies


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Nettles said:


> I love warm white lights. They're nice and cosy.
> 
> How many degus do you have? Our two girls are almost 6yrs old now and still as crazy and hyper as they were as babies


Just 2 these days, I did have 4 originally. Just Dave & Nige left now. They are 6/7 years old too and still full of cheek!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have just put up my tree but it's a white just branchy type of job as I fancied something different this year as I am very short of space,

Tree










My Ho Ho Ho's









My Reindeer Bunting


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CKins said:


> Just 2 these days, I did have 4 originally. Just Dave & Nige left now. They are 6/7 years old too and still full of cheek!


Love the names 
Jeez my two cause enough destruction, can't imagine the damage four of them could do


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I have just put up my tree but it's a white just branchy type of job as I fancied something different this year as I am very short of space,
> 
> Tree
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! Very scandi, I love it.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Nettles said:


> Love the names
> Jeez my two cause enough destruction, can't imagine the damage four of them could do


My previous 2 were called Stanley and Jim, all 4 were named after family members 

What are your girls called?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

CKins said:


> My previous 2 were called Stanley and Jim, all 4 were named after family members
> 
> What are your girls called?


I'm sure your family members were honoured to have goos names after them 
My girls are Skrat and Schnaaarf.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

We've just finished putting ours up  wish we had some garlands and stuff to put up in the rest of the flat! I want it to look super Christmassy in here! Might drop into Wilko's at the weekend once I've been paid


----------



## bordercollieglen (Nov 18, 2014)

we have been decorating the livingroom so only just put the tree up


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

bordercollieglen said:


> we have been decorating the livingroom so only just put the tree up


I can't see your photo


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Neither can I.


----------



## bordercollieglen (Nov 18, 2014)

Hopefully it works this time, sorry about that was trying to post from phone (i'm still hopeless lol)














and here is Hudson posing in front of the tree with matching bib(tinsel everywhere haha)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

bordercollieglen said:


> Hopefully it works this time, sorry about that was trying to post from phone (i'm still hopeless lol)
> View attachment 254329
> View attachment 254330
> and here is Hudson posing in front of the tree with matching bib


He's such a handsome boy! The tree is lovely too


----------



## bordercollieglen (Nov 18, 2014)

Nettles said:


> He's such a handsome boy! The tree is lovely too


Aww thank you!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Collected my daughter from Uni yesterday so we opened the champagne this evening and put up our tree together


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

so, bar a few new baubles, yup, looks the same as last year!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Nettles the Christmas Reindeer 








He has lights, a santa hat and nativity figures hanging from his antlers.

I also have 3 new decorations for the tree this year.
From our trip to Copenhagen ; the Ugly Duckling and the Little Mermaid.
















And my favourite Jack Skeleton


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ojhhhh new baubles pics.....


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Fleur said:


> @Nettles the Christmas Reindeer
> View attachment 254444
> 
> He has lights, a santa hat and nativity figures hanging from his antlers.
> ...


Oh I just LOVE him!!! I was thinking about him again the other day actually and wondering if he'd been christmassed up yet 
Hans Christian Andersen is my favourite children's author so especially love those decorations but oh my holey moley nothing beats Jack Skellington! He rocks!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tree's up at last , small but pretty


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Made a start


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well it is up my daughter did it today too early IMO










The fairy is older than me, it is one my father always used her skirt has been re-newed more times than I can remember



Fleur said:


> And my favourite Jack Skeleton


I love, love,love your Jack skeleton decoration


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Got dining room one up too  and Bobby with his new jumper


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

We only have small trees this year...Have decorated Albert the stag with baubles again this year ☺


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I love Albert Woofwoo


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

We call him Albert as he came from a pub called Prince Albert in Stafford many years ago ,pub since knocked down..we bought him from antique place locally ☺


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

woofwoo said:


> We call him Albert as he came from a pub called Prince Albert in Stafford many years ago ,pub since knocked down..we bought him from antique place locally ☺


I would so have something like Albert hanging off my wall but my house is tiny I think I'd lose an eye very quickly.


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

We like him ..appreciate not everybodys cup of tea.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Some truly beautiful trees here ! Been lovely seeing them all


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

woofwoo said:


> We only have small trees this year...Have decorated Albert the stag with baubles again this year ☺


Lovely


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Our tree

















and our outdoor decorations


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my tree. Plus snowflakes which took me ages to cut out.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I finally got a night time picture of my mums tree










I've given up with our tree now, I've redecorated it twice because Nyx keeps jumping in it. so it looks a mess which makes me sad but nothing I can do really


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> I finally got a night time picture of my mums tree
> 
> View attachment 255197
> 
> ...


Liked because of the beautiful tree, not because Nyx is being a naughty girl 
Edward has taken to sneaking right to the very back of our tree so I can't reach him and then smugly chewing the branches.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Liked because of the beautiful tree, not because Nyx is being a naughty girl
> Edward has taken to sneaking right to the very back of our tree so I can't reach him and then smugly chewing the branches.


I wouldn't mind if Nyx just chewed on the branches, she's decided she really likes this tree because the branches support her weight (the old one didnt) so now makes it a game to climb as high as possible before launching out of it and leaping up as high as she can jump from the outside in an attempt to knock it over :Banghead


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> I wouldn't mind if Nyx just chewed on the branches, she's decided she really likes this tree because the branches support her weight (the old one didnt) so now makes it a game to climb as high as possible before launching out of it and leaping up as high as she can jump from the outside in an attempt to knock it over :Banghead


Oh Nyx :Arghh
You really do have my sympathies. I'm counting my blessings this year because I imagined Phoebe doing exactly as you've just described! I think the tree could possibly hold Edwards weight but really wouldn't stand a chance with a 15kg springer spaniel swinging from the top branch :Hilarious
Apart from one cone shaped bauble that they both took a liking to and a few kitty teeth marks, its been ok so far.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


>


Awww I love the doggy ornament  You've just reminded me, I completely forgot I bought mini baubles ages ago with Phoebe and Edwards names on them. No idea what I did with them though lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My tree - starting to look its age with a few gaps where branches are missing but I haven't found one I like as much to replace it 























Oops -sorry for the sideways photos. I turned them round in my folder so I don't know why they've come out like that  Middle photo is my favourite Meezer ornament :Cat


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> My tree - starting to look its age with a few gaps where branches are missing but I haven't found one I like as much to replace it
> View attachment 255240
> 
> View attachment 255242
> ...


Wow the ornament is very lifelike! Gorgeous


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Oh Nyx :Arghh
> You really do have my sympathies. I'm counting my blessings this year because I imagined Phoebe doing exactly as you've just described! I think the tree could possibly hold Edwards weight but really wouldn't stand a chance with a 15kg springer spaniel swinging from the top branch :Hilarious
> Apart from one cone shaped bauble that they both took a liking to and a few kitty teeth marks, its been ok so far.


Oh god i can't imagine if the dog liked to tree lol. I think I may have to try get a pen or something to put around it next year I'm not sure how much good it will do but it's got to be worth a try


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't usually have an indoor tree - no space. But for the last couple of years I've had one growing in a big pot in the garden that I put battery operated lights on and hang fat balls on for the birds. Unfortunately I can't this year as some thieving git has stolen it. I have my suspicions who but can't prove it. I might wait till after Christmas and see if B & Q have any going cheap and this time chain it to the house and surround it with razor wire and an electric fence by mid-October


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Oh god i can't imagine if the dog liked to tree lol. I think I may have to try get a pen or something to put around it next year I'm not sure how much good it will do but it's got to be worth a try


Edward doesn't like jumping over things like pens or safety gates so I know something like that would work for him... Although I get the impression that Nyx doesn't seem to play by the rules lol. Anything would be worth a try if it'll keep her naughty paws off 
Out of interest, does she have a cat tree? If not, I'm wondering if something like that where she can climb, hide etc might attract her AWAY from the Christmas tree.
I keep forgetting to ask you, how's your LO doing now with her chicken pox?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

speug said:


> I don't usually have an indoor tree - no space. But for the last couple of years I've had one growing in a big pot in the garden that I put battery operated lights on and hang fat balls on for the birds. Unfortunately I can't this year as some thieving git has stolen it. I have my suspicions who but can't prove it. I might wait till after Christmas and see if B & Q have any going cheap and this time chain it to the house and surround it with razor wire and an electric fence by mid-October


Seriously, who the f$€# steals a Christmas tree?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nettles said:


> Edward doesn't like jumping over things like pens or safety gates so I know something like that would work for him... Although I get the impression that Nyx doesn't seem to play by the rules lol. Anything would be worth a try if it'll keep her naughty paws off
> Out of interest, does she have a cat tree? If not, I'm wondering if something like that where she can climb, hide etc might attract her AWAY from the Christmas tree.
> I keep forgetting to ask you, how's your LO doing now with her chicken pox?


No she doesnt play by the rules lol. She had 2 baby gates to contended with the first year I had her and once she couldn't fit through the bars any more she learnt to jump over them. I managed to find a 48' high puppy pen on ebay though so may have to buy one in the run up to Christmas next year. hopefully because it's taller she might not be able to get over it. she does have a small cat tree but there's also loads of high places she can get too. I do want to get her a tall one but it's just trying to find somewhere to put it as my flat now is really to small for a big cat tree.

My LOs doing great she's been chicken pox free for 2 weeks now all the scabs have finally gone away now just waiting to see if any scar, though she's been down with a cough too so had a couple days off school again this week. half her class came down with chicken pox in the end and most of them ended up with a cough too. though I'm glad she seems to have had it all before Christmas


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are some pics of my tree


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> No she doesnt play by the rules lol. She had 2 baby gates to contended with the first year I had her and once she couldn't fit through the bars any more she learnt to jump over them. I managed to find a 48' high puppy pen on ebay though so may have to buy one in the run up to Christmas next year. hopefully because it's taller she might not be able to get over it. she does have a small cat tree but there's also loads of high places she can get too. I do want to get her a tall one but it's just trying to find somewhere to put it as my flat now is really to small for a big cat tree.
> 
> My LOs doing great she's been chicken pox free for 2 weeks now all the scabs have finally gone away now just waiting to see if any scar, though she's been down with a cough too so had a couple days off school again this week. half her class came down with chicken pox in the end and most of them ended up with a cough too. though I'm glad she seems to have had it all before Christmas


That's true, Chicken pox over Christmas would be awful! Hopefully that's her on the mend now ready for Santa coming.
If the taller puppy pen doesn't work, I really don't know what else you could do aside from a huge glass dome to put your tree inside 
I'd love a cat tree for Edward for the living room but like you, I've nowhere to put it. Plus it's a lot of money for him to turn his nose up at and never use


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

And some of my light up canvas pictures. Sorry pictures are so dark and rubbish, taken them on my tablet


----------

